# Tongue & Groove router bit set....



## CygnusX2112 (Jun 3, 2008)

After installing Mirage 3/4 inch oak hardwood flooring. I had pieces left over after I had to cut off the tongue side or groove side. To put the tongue & groove sides back on those pieces for use in the future. Is the Freud 99-036 adjustable set a good choice?? Thanx Much in advance.....


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

CygnusX2112 said:


> After installing Mirage 3/4 inch oak hardwood flooring. I had pieces left over after I had to cut off the tongue side or groove side. To put the tongue & groove sides back on those pieces for use in the future. Is the Freud 99-036 adjustable set a good choice?? Thanx Much in advance.....


It has opposing shear angles on the tongue cutters which should cause fewer chip-out problems than straight cutters. I haven't a clue how the maximum depth would compare to flooring standards though.


----------



## mbokie5 (Oct 30, 2011)

I can finally offer some input.

I used that set on a freud table and router and a Porter cable without a table. It was winter, somewhat cold, with lots of snow and did it all outdoors in my driveway and the customer's front porch. I put the bit for the groove on the porter cable. They adjust quickly and easily. 

It was with 1 1/8" x 12" pine to clad an old brick porch. It's still in decent order, I drive by the place on occasion.

The bits are fine; adjust, test, voila! Good equipment for sure. There may be better, but it certainly will do the job to a very high quality.


----------

